# Gamesload: Telekom schließt Download-Service für Spiele und Musik



## Matthias Dammes (21. Januar 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Gamesload: Telekom schließt Download-Service für Spiele und Musik* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Gamesload: Telekom schließt Download-Service für Spiele und Musik


----------



## springenderBusch (21. Januar 2014)

Was ist Gamesload überhaupt ?
Lädt man sich da Spiele runter wie bei Steam, oder ist das ein Versandhaus?
Was lief falsch in der Vergangenheit ?
.
.
.
.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht Vorbereitung für die DSL-Drosselung ? Oder waren die Umsätze über Gamesload nicht die wahren ? Gamesload ist wenn man so will ein Keyshop über den man dann das Spiel digital downloaden konnte. Hab das aber nie genutzt.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (21. Januar 2014)

Na wer kauft schon freiwillig bei der Telekom?


----------



## Worrel (21. Januar 2014)

Besonders schön, daß man _[edit: bei den MP3s]_ da nur die "Einkäufe der letzten 12 Monate" runterladen kann.


----------



## golani79 (21. Januar 2014)

Hab ich nie genutzt - könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass die das ein wenig falsch aufgezogen haben.

War das schon immer so, dass man nur Einkäufe der letzten 12 Monate downloaden konnte?


----------



## karsten2409 (21. Januar 2014)

muhahaha , telekom , wer braucht diesen mist , viel zu teuer , gibt günstigere alternativen , von daher , kein verlust für den gamer oder musik downloader , , auch wenn die telekom in meinem ort fieberglas leitungen verlegt hat , und somit der ort in dem ich wohne zu den best versorgtesten internet hochgeschwindigkeits gebieten der telekom gehört (NRW) , der ruf is geschädigt , so oder so !


----------



## Worrel (21. Januar 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> War das schon immer so, dass man nur Einkäufe der letzten 12 Monate downloaden konnte?


 Keine Ahnung - bin mir nicht mal sicher, ob ich da vielleicht irgendeine mal eine Single B Seite gekauft hab oder nicht ...


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2014)

Ich hab da früher einige MP3 runtergeladen, als es wiederum bei anderen Anbietern außer iTunes nicht möglich war. Da letzte Mal waren es ein paar Lieder für Weihnhachten 2012   zumindest die MP3-Preise waren an sich immer okay. Aber ich lade allgemein nur selten MP3 runter, an sich nur, wenn mir mal EIN Lied gefällt und ich nicht die ganze CD haben will


----------



## golani79 (21. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab da früher einige MP3 runtergeladen, als es wiederum bei anderen Anbietern außer iTunes nicht möglich war. Da letzte Mal waren es ein paar Lieder für Weihnhachten 2012   zumindest die MP3-Preise waren an sich immer okay. Aber ich lade allgemein nur selten MP3 runter, an sich nur, wenn mir mal EIN Lied gefällt und ich nicht die ganze CD haben will


 
MP3´s hol ich mir eigentlich bei Amazon - ab und zu bin ich sogar so altmodisch und kauf mir ne richtige CD 

Das mit den 12 Monaten - mal unabhängig davon, ob das neu ist oder obs das schon länger gibt - ist natürlich nicht grade hilfreich für so eine Plattform denke ich.
Wer hat denn schon Bock, alles gekaufte nochmal extra zu sichern?
Kann ich mir gleich Datenträger holen.


----------



## Atuan (21. Januar 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Besonders schön, daß man da nur die "Einkäufe der letzten 12 Monate" runterladen kann.


*lol* Wo ist der Sinn eines Digital Stores, wenn ich mir den Mist dann doch doppelt und dreifach sichern muss (falls die externe HDD doch mal verreckt)?

Naja... Hab Gamesload nie genutzt. Ich bin bei diesen ganzen Stores aus Deutschland irgendwie skeptisch... Der eine versucht einem vorzugaukeln man sei bei Steam (*hust* McGame *hust*), beim anderen darf man 18er Titel (die auch noch geschnitten sind) nur nachts laden, vom nächsten hat man noch nie gehört... Sorry, aber von sowas lasse ich meine Finger. Es gibt einfach Dinge, die man in Deutschland scheinbar nicht auf die Reihe bekommt. Dazu gehören wohl auch simple Online Stores


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> MP3´s hol ich mir eigentlich bei Amazon - ab und zu bin ich sogar so altmodisch und kauf mir ne richtige CD
> .


 Amazon hatte erst lange nach Musicload auch MP3. An sich war neben iTunes nur musicload lange Zeit die einzige "seriöse" Alternative hier in D


 @Atuan: es gibt durchaus Leute, die vlt wegen nem neuen PC oder so die Sachen nicht mehr parat haben und denken, dass die das ja eh jederzeit wieder runterladen können, wenn sie das Lied / das Game vlt. doch nochmal nutzen wollen. Für die ist es schon relevant, ob man alles oder nur die Sachen der letzten X Monate runterladen kann


----------



## Worrel (21. Januar 2014)

Atuan schrieb:


> ...Der eine versucht einem vorzugaukeln man sei bei Steam (*hust* McGame *hust*), ...


 Das ist ja mal ein dreist geklautes Layout.


----------



## Worrel (21. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Atuan: es gibt durchaus Leute, die vlt wegen nem neuen PC oder so die Sachen nicht mehr parat haben und denken, dass die das ja eh jederzeit wieder runterladen können, wenn sie das Lied / das Game vlt. doch nochmal nutzen wollen.


 Ich weiß schon, warum ich meine Mediathek nicht in irgendeinem Windows Standard Ordner habe und in meinen Backups auf eine externe Festplatte mit einbeziehe - da steckt einfach zu viel Arbeit drin, um die wegen irgendeiner Nachlässigkeit zu verlieren.


----------



## Atuan (21. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Atuan: es gibt durchaus Leute, die vlt wegen nem neuen PC oder so die Sachen nicht mehr parat haben und denken, dass die das ja eh jederzeit wieder runterladen können, wenn sie das Lied / das Game vlt. doch nochmal nutzen wollen. Für die ist es schon relevant, ob man alles oder nur die Sachen der letzten X Monate runterladen kann


 
Genau das habe ich doch gesagt, oder!? Guckst du: "_Wo ist der Sinn eines Digital Stores, wenn ich mir den Mist dann doch doppelt und dreifach sichern muss [...]?_"  

Ich gehöre ja selber zu den Leuten, die ihre Spiele nicht sichern. Ich hab ne extrem stabile 50Mb-Leitung (lädt also stabil mit mehr als 6MB/s), muss also nicht tagelang runterladen, wenn ich mal irgendwas wieder daddeln will. Selbst solche 30GB-Klumpen wie Max Payne 3 lassen sich in annehmbarer Zeit laden. Da mache ich mir nicht die Mühe, irgendwelche SteamApps-Ordner zu sichern, wo das verschieben über USB 2.0 schon bald länger dauert (mal leicht übertrieben ausgedrückt). Zumal man bei gesicherten Daten ja "doppelt" rechnen muss (sichern und bei Bedarf eben auch wieder auf die HDD ziehen).


----------



## Worrel (21. Januar 2014)

Atuan schrieb:


> Ich gehöre ja selber zu den Leuten, die ihre Spiele nicht sichern...


 Oh, stimmt, Spiele gibt's ja auch noch.

Ich bezog mich weiter oben nur auf die MP3s bei Musicload - keine Ahnung, wie das bei Gamesload aussieht.


----------



## chbdiablo (21. Januar 2014)

Kein Wunder, die Seite selbst, die Konditionen und Preise sind nicht gerade attraktiv. Zumal es in dem Geschäft massig Konnkurrenz gibt - nicht nur durch Steam & Co. sondern durch andere Seiten wie Green Man Gaming, Gamersgate etc. Von den ganzen Keystores mal ganz zu schweigen.
Gamesload - man wird dich nicht vermissen.
Zu Musicload kann ich nichts sagen, da ich noch nie digitale Musik bei so einem Anbieter im Stile Itunes gekauft habe.


----------



## Lunica (21. Januar 2014)

Ich habe an die 2000 Internet-Radiosender.

Der Verkauf von Musik als MP3 in digitaler Form ist doch schon lange überholt.
Selbst am Smart Phone über die Mobiltarife kann man Radio hören.

Und JA! die ganzen Internet-Indie-Radiosender sind zum Teil sehr sehr gut.

Und gegen Steam hat die Telekom sowieso keine Chance.
Die Telekom ist da nur ein kleiner regionaler "Furz"; mehr schon nicht.


----------



## Worrel (21. Januar 2014)

Lunica schrieb:


> Ich habe an die 2000 Internet-Radiosender.


 Selbst mit den obskursten Radiosendern wird dir eine Menge Musik entgehen. Wenn ich alleine mal meine letzte Handvoll CD Käufe und in meine Mediathek gerippte CDs anschaue:

*Nektar - Recycled* Progressive Rock Platte aus den frühen 70ern. 
Wird im Radio wohl kaum gespielt, weil:
Die beiden Plattenseiten aus bis zu 7 Liedern bestehen, die nahtlos ineinander übergehen.

*Motorpsycho *und ein Jazz Orchester *- The Death defying Unicorn*
Ebenfalls nahtlos ineinander übergehende Titel.
Außerdem sehr dynamisch (sehr leise und sehr laute Stellen) und stellenweise sehr nervenaufreibend.

*Jethro Tull - 20 Years of Box Set*
Nicht mehr im Handel erhältlich und nur für Fans der Gruppe interessant.

Von Bonustracks, die es nur 
- auf einer Maxi CD
- als Download Link
- als Datentrack auf der Audio CD 
- auf der japanischen CD
- als Soundtrack eines YouTube Videos
- als Hidden Track vor dem ersten Lied, für den man die CD zum Start zurückspulen muß
- auf einer 3" CD, die nur der ersten Auflage beilag
- als Download einer nicht veröffentlichten Studioaufnahme
- zeitlich begrenzt als free Download

oder sonstwie selten gab, mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Januar 2014)

Was das digitale Zeug betrifft. Es müsste auf jeden Fall mal gesetzlich irgendwo festgeschrieben werden, dass der Betreiber verpflichtet ist, sobald er irgendwie pleite geht oder das Ganze dichtmacht, die Spiele von der Plattform zu trennen, um so sicherzustellen, dass die Leute sie dann immer noch weiterspielen können.


----------



## BiJay (21. Januar 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Na wer kauft schon freiwillig bei der Telekom?


 Solange der Preis stimmt. Das Produkt ist ja nicht anders, egal wo man es kauft. Habe bei Gamesload Guild Wars 2 gekauft, weil ich einen 5€ Rabatt-Code hatte. Ist im Grunde nichts anderes als ein Keystore, wo man die Spiele zum Teil auch direkt laden kann. Da es aber im generellen günstigere Alternativen gibt, die irgendwo im Ausland sitzen und Keys für einen Spottpreis anbieten können, sowie größere Anbieter wie Steam, geht Gamesload einfach in der Konkurenz unter. Der Service stimmte, aber ihre Kundschaft war wahrscheinlich zu klein. Wird bei Musicload ähnlich sein.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (21. Januar 2014)

Lunica schrieb:


> Ich habe an die 2000 Internet-Radiosender.
> 
> Der Verkauf von Musik als MP3 in digitaler Form ist doch schon lange überholt.
> Selbst am Smart Phone über die Mobiltarife kann man Radio hören.
> ...



Naja.. mag sein, dass es Internetradiosender gibt. Aber es gibt auch Leute wie mich, die das nicht nutzen. Ich höre Musik normalerweise im Album oder stelle mir ne Playlist von meinen Lieblingsliedern einer bestimmten Band zusammen. Das bietet mir kein Radiosender, höchstens Streamingdienste wie Spotify.
Dennoch: Ich kaufe meine Musik i.d.R. auf CD und ziehe mir die dann auf den Rechner oder lade sie bei Amazon runter. Internetradio ist da eher uninteressant, so gut es auch sein mag 

zu Gamesload und Musicload: ich hab mir da jeweils mal 1x was gekauft bei Sonderangeboten. War dem Gefühl nach nicht besser oder schlechter als andere Downloadshops. Auch wenn Gamesload insgesamt nen recht teuren Eindruck gemacht hat, wenn man nicht gerade nen Angebot gekauft hat.


----------



## Pope (21. Januar 2014)

Sofern sich kein Käufer für Gamesload findet, werden die Nutzer wohl nicht mehr auf ihre bereits bezahlten digitalen Produkte zugreifen können. Schlecht für diejenigen, die sich dann keine Kopie gemacht haben. Das passiert leider, wenn man sich als Kunde so von einem Anbieter abhängig macht. Wenn das gleiche bei STEAM und Konsorten passiert, düfte wohl eine Revolution ausbrechen und die DRM-Gegener regen Zulauf bekommen.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2014)

Pope schrieb:


> Sofern sich kein Käufer für Gamesload findet, werden die Nutzer wohl nicht mehr auf ihre bereits bezahlten digitalen Produkte zugreifen können.


 Man kann doch die Käufe der letzten 12 Monate auf jeden Fall noch runterladen, und wer was hat, was älter ist, und es derzeit NICHT schon heruntergeladen hat, der scheint daran ja eh kein sooo großes Interesse mehr zu haben


----------



## Worrel (21. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Man kann doch die Käufe der letzten 12 Monate auf jeden Fall noch runterladen, und wer was hat, was älter ist, und es derzeit NICHT schon heruntergeladen hat, der scheint daran ja eh kein sooo großes Interesse mehr zu haben


 ... oder denkt sich eben, daß es wie bei Amazon, iTunes, Steam & Co ist, daß man sich das ja jederzeit erneut runterladen kann ...

Außerdem finde ich es etwas seltsam zu sagen, daß man sich für etwas nicht mehr interessiert, nur weil man es die letzten 12 Monate nicht gehört, angeschaut oder gespielt hat.

Ich habe diverse Musik, Filme und Spiele, die ich zwar im letzten Jahr nicht konsumiert (und deshalb uU momentan auch nicht installiert) habe, das aber garantiert in Zukunft noch mal tun werde.


----------



## Datamind (21. Januar 2014)

Einer weniger in dem digitalen Chaos  da warens nur noch X... (X= beliebige Zahl)

Und die geldgeile Marketingabteilung Chefabteilung wird dann hoffentlich auch noch etwas gestutzt bzw. wird auch hier der Bemessungsfaktor = Geld sein. Großer Verlust = großes Aua, es ist als wenn man Kindern Fahrrad fahren beibringt.


Edit: Sorry, grober Schnitzer. Habs durchgestrichen ^^


----------



## Cityboy (21. Januar 2014)

Ohje , dann muss ich mal schauen was ich bei Musikload so alles an Tracks habe ... vill ist das Runterladen und Absichern auf USB Stick oder die Festplatte von Vorteil. Was passiert anschliessend mit den Konten und Paypal Informationen  die man da damals angegeben hat? .. wäre ne Account löschung angebracht?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich habe diverse Musik, Filme und Spiele, die ich zwar im letzten Jahr nicht konsumiert (und deshalb uU momentan auch nicht installiert) habe, das aber garantiert in Zukunft noch mal tun werde.


Ja, aber du HAST sie doch. Warum sollte jemand ein Game kaufen und dann so lange nicht mal "potentiell" parat haben? Da wird es vlt manche Leute geben, die den Download nicht mehr haben, das mag sein. Aber was ich meinte ist, dass das doch eher sehr wenige sein werden. 

 Zumal viele der neueren Games über Steam&co laufen, auch wenn man sie bei GL gekauft hatte. Da ist man gar nicht vom GL-Account abhängig.


----------



## Worrel (22. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ja, aber du HAST sie doch.


 Wenn man davon ausgeht, daß man sich das jederzeit wie bei Steam & Co erneut runterladen kann, wie das heutzutage üblich ist, hat man das eben nicht unbedingt.


----------



## MrFob (22. Januar 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Was das digitale Zeug betrifft. Es müsste auf jeden Fall mal gesetzlich irgendwo festgeschrieben werden, dass der Betreiber verpflichtet ist, sobald er irgendwie pleite geht oder das Ganze dichtmacht, die Spiele von der Plattform zu trennen, um so sicherzustellen, dass die Leute sie dann immer noch weiterspielen können.


 
Sehr richtig. Man sieht ja gerade was bei Games for Window Live ablaeuft. Da duerfen am Ende auch die einzelnen Entwickler ihre Spiele wieder zusammenflicken und wenn du Pech hast, haben die entweder keinen Bock oder sind pleite gegangen. Dann hat man den Salat.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Man kann doch die Käufe der letzten 12 Monate auf jeden Fall noch runterladen, und wer was hat, was älter ist, und es derzeit NICHT schon heruntergeladen hat, der scheint daran ja eh kein sooo großes Interesse mehr zu haben


 
Blödsinn. Mal angenommen Du kaufst 2010 eine Reihe MP3. Hörst Dir die gerne an und dann 2013 verabschiedet sich Deine Festplatte.
Dann erst willst Du die neu herunterladen. Das hat doch nichts mit Desinteresse zu tun sondern mit dem Geiz der Telekom, die Logistik und Aufwand für einen normalerweise selbstverständlichen Service aufrecht zu erhalten. Die Mützen bei der Telekom denken auch nicht von hier bis zur nächsten Tür. Sicher auch einer der Gründe für die Erfolglosigkeit des Services.


----------



## patyvovin23 (22. Januar 2014)

Schade das gl dicht macht  habe eigentlich immer gerne da gekauft . Ich fand es gut das man mit Handy bezahlen konnte und man konnte 2 Jahre alte gekaufte Spiele Downloaden. Und es gibt noch genug Spiele die nicht über steam laufen.


----------

